# 2012 CAAD10-5 Fit Question



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

So I just put a deposit on a 2012 CAAD10-5 (matte black) 56cm. I'm 5'10.5" and have longer legs/shortrer torso, male ~160lbs. Here's the thing - I'm not sure if this might be too big for me. I actually haven't ridden a 56 since most of the local stores had only 54 and 52 left. I rode Trek 2.1 and 2.3 at 56cm and they seems correct, but a guy at one LBS said that he thinks I'd be a 56 in cannondale but he'd really have to see me on the bike. 

I probably can't get to see my 56 until the weekend (3 days away) but if I end up needing a 54 then I want him to hold it now. 

Can anyone advise me about fit based on what I've said here? Are the Cannondales really that much taller?


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am your size exactly, and I ride a 54, however, I think I could ride a 56, but i wouldnt have as much of a drop in the bars. I have a 54 cm 2012 CAAD 8-5


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 2 1/2" taller, similar proportions and ride a 58cm Cannondale. So 56cm for you sounds about right. If you post the Trek Geo #'s we can compare - their site is non-functional for me right now.

Wait & see how the fitting goes.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am in the same boat, too! 5'11"-6' and 165lb. Looking at the 2013 Caad 10's and the Allez's. One LBS had the Allez, but only in the 54cm size. The test ride felt good, but the bike doesn't have the groupset I want. The Cannondale LBS is down down to one 58 cm...so, I didn't get to try it. Currently ride a 1981 Trek 716 steel touring bike that is basically a 56cm bike, but with completely different geometry from the Caad or Allez. I sometimes get lower back pain while on rides longer than 30 miles on the Trek. 54cm or 56cm...is a professional fit the only way to find out. Not sure that either LBS will let me take a new bike out for 30 plus miles to find out. If I go with the Caad and have to order it, if it turns out to be the wrong size I will end up waiting again for the right size to come in. Any advice? Also, both shops are kind of small, so I doubt that they will have multiple bikes in my size any time soon.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

I am 5'10" not sure if my torso and legs are the same as yours, but it fits me good. since cannondale doesnt have sloping top tubes, dont be fooled at how much seat post is showing.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Definitely Try the 54cm & 56cm.*

Try the 54 & 56 right after one another for sure. Make proper adjustments with stem and seat at the shop - good shop will do this. Never a bad idea to size down rather than up (given the fit is right for you). Definitely will save some weight as well and handle better at proper size for the individual.

Also I have never seen a Pro on a bike where you think wow that bike looks too big, but how many times have you seen on TV or in pictures where you think - Wow that bike looks small for him? 

Give it a try and see what feels best. That way you will not always be thinking should I have gone smaller.


----------



## AaronL (Mar 11, 2002)

I have a 2012 Supersix Evo in a 56 and I believe it has the same geo as the 10. I'm in the same boat as you and AGONIZED over the fit. I even went back and forth between a Synapse and a SS. FYI, I ride with 77cm from center of BB to top of saddle and with a 10cm stem and most of the spacers that came with the bike. The bike fits me very well and if I had gone with a 54 I would have needed a positive rise stem and probably would never have been comfy due to the extreme saddle/bar drop. At your height (I'm 5'9" with a 34" inseam) I'd say the 56 is really the better choice. As one post mentioned, it's not a compact frame so don't be fooled by how much seatpost is showing. 

I bring up the spacers because the smaller size is entirely dependent upon your flexibility. If you are young and flexible, then you may be able to pull off the 54. If you need the bar/saddle drop less than 8cm then you are better off with the 56.

Don't compare to the pro's positions, they spend thousands of hours on the bike and are very flexible. 

Good luck and enjoy the bike. The C10 is an awesome ride.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll throw my data in. Just got fitted and bought a CAAD 10. I'm 5'9" with 30" inseam and got a 54 cm. It fits well and is a great ride. I will chanage the stem from 6 to 15 degrees once a Cannondale stem comes into the shop.

good luck


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I will be sure to try both the 54cm and 56cm Caad's back-to-back if they have them next time I'm at the shop. I might wait a month to let the supply of the '13's build up. Can a shop put any bike on a trainer to let them see you on it? I am relatively new to road bikes and have never been fitted before. Could they see if the frame is too small or your position would be too aggressive/uncomfortable for a longer ride? They would certainly have an easier time gauging what will work and what will not, right?


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful replies, guys. I measured myself at home and (approx) my inseam is about 34", my torso is about 25.5", and my arm length is about 26". Based on what some of you posted I should be good with the 56...


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

6'1 on a 60,


----------

